# Hard Brake Pedal and a Hissing Noise from back of Engine manifold



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

I have a 03 Allroad, 145,000. MT with 2.7T. I am experiencing a hard pedal no power assist without great amount of foot pressue and a hissing noise from the back of the engine. I haven't removed any plastic covers to see if I can locate the noise. There are no warning lights on the dash. Any guesses? Vacuum pump or a Vacuum line to the Brake Booster.

Anybody else ever experience the same


Regards, 

Sean


----------



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

FYI 

There is a plastic pipe from a grommet at center of the firewall/engine bay. This pipe makes several "S" bends and goes to another pipe that is "T" junction. There was a disconnect at the "T" junction. This item is a press fit vacuum valve connected to the "S" pipe that does go through the firewall to the brake booster. Back at the "T", this is all located under the intake where the snorkel joins the manifold. At the snorkel you will find a rubber/plastic pipe that draws a vacuum from the plastic snorkel that connects to the intake manifold.

Fixed with glue until part can be replaced.


----------

